# interesting?? or not!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently the age of concent in Spain is 13 years old!!! hhhmmm! any thoughts? Is it in fact true??

Personally I dont think it matters a jot, but some of my friends over here are worried by it. 

Jo xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Apparently the age of concent in Spain is 13 years old!!! hhhmmm! any thoughts? Is it in fact true??
> 
> Personally I dont think it matters a jot, but some of my friends over here are worried by it.
> 
> Jo xx


Unfortunately it does not matter, kid's today will do what they want when they want it. As long as grown ups don't take advantage, cos they are still peadaphiles
...........my opinion? :focus::confused2: griz


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Apparently the age of concent in Spain is 13 years old!!! hhhmmm! any thoughts? Is it in fact true??
> 
> Personally I dont think it matters a jot, but some of my friends over here are worried by it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmmmm. I was gob smacked when I heard about this. Physically I was ready at that age but certainly not mentally. I know they mature younger these days but I'm not sure at 13 they are ready to accept the responsibility of this. Maybe they are more into safe sex here???? They must be as I believe Spain has the lowest birth rate in Europe. To think about my grandaughter gettin pregnant at 13 doesn't pain a rosy picture.  I must say that I don't see many really young girls about with babies or are they hidden??!!
What is the minimum age for marriage?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Apparently the age of concent in Spain is 13 years old!!! hhhmmm! any thoughts? Is it in fact true??
> 
> Personally I dont think it matters a jot, but some of my friends over here are worried by it.
> 
> Jo xx



An interesting post Jo. We were only talking about this the other day and both of us think its absolutely ludicrous, especially in a country where so many are Catholic and therefore are supposed to not have sexual relations until married.


Dave :ranger:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> especially in a country where so many are Catholic and therefore are supposed to not have sexual relations until married.


Apart from Priests and Altar Boys of course!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've actually got some "different thoughts" on the age thing! Quite frankly, if a girl is physically mature and wants to "do it" (wanting to do it, suggests to me that she's mentally old enough), as long as she takes necessary precautions against pregnancy and disease etc... So what?? I think sadly, the days are all but gone whereby "it" was concidered special and therefore, to alot of youngsters these days its no worse that having a "snog"!!!!!

How will I feel if my daughter wants to "do it" at 13?? Its her choice as long as she takes precautions!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've actually got some "different thoughts" on the age thing! Quite frankly, if a girl is physically mature and wants to "do it" (wanting to do it, suggests to me that she's mentally old enough), as long as she takes necessary precautions against pregnancy and disease etc... So what?? I think sadly, the days are all but gone whereby "it" was concidered special and therefore, to alot of youngsters these days its no worse that having a "snog"!!!!!
> 
> How will I feel if my daughter wants to "do it" at 13?? Its her choice as long as she takes precautions!
> 
> Jo xxx


The precaution bit is the problem bit isn't it??!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Chica said:


> The precaution bit is the problem bit isn't it??!!



I agree, especially as Catholics are prohibited from using birth control of any type, not that all catholics do this, but many do.

I think we all realise that it goes on whether legal or not, but by saying 13 is the age of consent the Spanish government is essentially asking for trouble when it comes to teenage pregnancies and much older men taking advantage of teenagers

A great example was the news item a week or so ago. A mother called the police after finding out that a much older man had sexual intercourse with her 13 year old daughter. The mother wanted the man arrested and subsequently locked up.

The police told the mother they could do nothing to the man as he has done nothing wrong in the eyes of the law.

It much depends on your perspective on such a sensitive issue, but both my partner and I believe that this law is totally wrong.

Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> The precaution bit is the problem bit isn't it??!!



well in my opinion, if, at 13 my daughter feels she's ready to do "it", I believe she'll be aware of all the pitfalls?? well if I've done my job properly????????????

Its so difficult tho, the one thing I've learnt by having four daughters, and having been a teenage girl myself is that you cant tell em what to do and if they think you'll dissapprove, they simply wont tell you!

One things for sure, and I've made it clear to ALL my daughters through the years, that whatever they do, I WILL NOT EVER BRING UP THEIR BABIES FOR THEM! so unless they are in a position to do it themselves, dont have any!!! I think it helped that my older daughters witnessed me having my two younger ones and realised quite vividly that there is more to having babies than wheeling around posh prams and pretty baby clothes!!!

I know pregnancy isnt the only issue and diseases are a worry too, but again, I've been fairly graphic about what would happen!!??? But hey, having kids is a minefield, IMO, teenage girls, in the main are devious beyond belief!

I have a friend who has just found out her 14 yr old has been sexually active with a lad from the village, she's grounded her, removed priviliges etc.. and the daughter still manages to sneak out to see this lad. The arguments and tears in their household are horrendous. Is it worth it??? I dunno, we're all different, with different values!

jo xx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a question for you. How would you feel if the legal age for drinking alcohol and smoking was lowered to 13 ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> I agree, especially as Catholics are prohibited from using birth control of any type, not that all catholics do this, but many do.
> 
> I think we all realise that it goes on whether legal or not, but by saying 13 is the age of consent the Spanish government is essentially asking for trouble when it comes to teenage pregnancies and much older men taking advantage of teenagers
> 
> ...


But this girl may have lead the man on, she may have looked older, they may have loved each other? without knowing all the facts its difficult to comment, but I dont see why the mother should have the right to demand the man be locked up????

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> I have a question for you. How would you feel if the legal age for drinking alcohol and smoking was lowered to 13 ?


Its the same, no one takes much notice of it, and the concequences tend to fall on the sellers and not the underage kids anyway.

Kids will either do these things or not when "they" think they're ready, not when the law tells them they can!!

Jo xx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> But this girl may have lead the man on, she may have looked older, they may have loved each other? without knowing all the facts its difficult to comment, but I dont see why the mother should have the right to demand the man be locked up????
> 
> Jo xxx


IF you were Catholic then I think you would understand the mother's point of view. Many spaniards are also up in arms about the recent introduction of the morning after pill. My OH totally disagrees with the morning after pill and is also adament that abortion is murder and she considers herself to be a non-practising catholic


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its the same, no one takes much notice of it, and the concequences tend to fall on the sellers and not the underage kids anyway.
> 
> Kids will either do these things or not when "they" think they're ready, not when the law tells them they can!!
> 
> Jo xx


I disagree, its not the same at all. 

Its about access to it "legally".
Imagine going into a bar full of out of their head teenagers aged 13-17. 

The consequences would be terrible.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> IF you were Catholic then I think you would understand the mother's point of view. Many spaniards are also up in arms about the recent introduction of the morning after pill. My OH totally disagrees with the morning after pill and is also adament that abortion is murder and she considers herself to be a non-practising catholic



Maybe I would, but I'm not a catholic. I guess I dont have the same respect (if thats the right word) for sex as catholics?????

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I think that it's a disgrace that this law is still in place, I don't know of many 13 year old's who are ready to take on the Consequences and responsibilities that this can cause. 

My biggest worry would be the Peadophiles, especially since we all know that Spain and many other holiday locations have become a place for these people to hide out and go on to offend again. How easy is it for one of these people to convince a 13 year old to have Consensual Sex and then get away with it


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Jo. I agree it's better to be open with the "kids" so that they can talk to you about anything and vica versa. But in this day and age I think that this is archaic legislation. Our children have a far greater survival rate than years ago so we don't need big families now and our kids don't have to work at such a young age so I am looking at this now not thru' right or wrong but demography. It's all socialisation isn't it!!?? So, just on that view point alone I think the age of 13 is too young. And yes, I can see the older men making a bee line for the young girls, overpower them then ****** off back from whence they came!! I think it would be better to change the law on this to protect the young girls as they are going thru' their adolescence confused as they often are.
Don't know whether I have explained myself well here:confused2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Ps: thank god I don't have girls:bolt:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Ps: thank god I don't have girls:bolt:


I have four  however the three oldest are now in their twenties, so I dont have to worry about underage stuff. My youngest is 12 and I dont think she's gonna be a particularly "grown up" 13 year old?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I have four  however the three oldest are now in their twenties, so I dont have to worry about underage stuff. My youngest is 12 and I dont think she's gonna be a particularly "grown up" 13 year old??
> 
> Jo xxx


Phew!!! reggers: I'm sure this won't happen


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mmmmmm I have different views on some of the comments here - I think the "age of consent" is linked to more than if a girl or boy is "ready" to have a sexual relationship - it also offers some "prorection" from those adults in this world who can and do exploit those more vulnerable than others.

We will of course always have an element in society that ignores the law, abuses and takes advantage of children ands vulnerable young adults - but I think having the age of consent as low as 13 only adds to the possibility of exploitation and abuse.

I am 100% against the age of consent being at 13 - the teenage years between 12 and 18 are a minefield to say the least and there is so much more learning, growing and experimenting to be done - both physically and emotionally. 

Of course your own peers will be doing the same - and yes of course there will be 13 and 14 years old who experiment and choose to have sex .... within their own peer group ..... it doesnt make it right, it makes it real life! But again by making this the legal age for consent it opens up far to much risk and exploitation.

Unfortunately in my past employment I supervised sex offenders (amongst others) - and there were some who believed all the "she wanted me to" "she was mature and she loved me" rubbish - if its against the law for an adult to abuse / exploit a child - its against the law - and its morally wrong - and I for one would hate to add another line of opportunity for exploitation of young girls (and boys) by accepting the age of consent at 14.

I have 3 daughters (2 stepdaughters, one biological daughter) and 1 son - and at 13 all my girls were "physically" mature in many respects - but there is not a breath in my body that I wouldnt have given to protect all three of them from potential risk of harm from adults ...... amongst their peers it was down to me to make sure they were equipped to deal with anything related to sex, drink, drugs, bullying, stealing .... whatever .... and so far I think I did an ok job ..... but my god it would have been so much harder if the consent age was as low as 13! I wouldnt have let them out of the door!

Sue x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'm sure the age of consent back in the 60's and 70's was 21 you know!

That would certainly account for me getting all those rejections and slapped faces.

Stravinsky had a very different problem.....cos he listened to so much sad old hippy music that it turned him into a pussy! 

Consequently he didn't get his first blow job till he was 32.

He was elated when it finally happened.....until he found out that _giving_ one doesn't count. 

Strange but true!


----------

